# RecipeDB - Harrington Pale Ale



## kabooby (6/3/09)

Harrington Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes OG 1048, FG 1010, 4.9% ABV, 32IBU. Protein rest @53C for 10 min, Sach rest @66C for 60 min, mash out @ 75C for 10 min. 90 min Boil. The 50g of Horizon @ 0 min was a dry hop. Added when SG was 1012 and left for 3 more days for beer to finish. Chilled to 1C for 4 days then racked to keg.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7 kg BB Ale Malt    0.6 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.3 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Caramunich II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    50 g Horizon (Pellet, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    35 g Horizon (Pellet, 12.0AA%, 60mins)    30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    20 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     2000 ml White Labs WLP051 - California Ale V       Misc     2 tsp Gypsum         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 36.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.67%   Colour 13 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Pumpy (6/3/09)

This is quite possibly the best Pale Ale ever .


Pumpy


----------



## reviled (6/3/09)

Is this a clone of this beer?


----------



## kabooby (6/3/09)

reviled said:


> Is this a clone of this beer?



No, Harrington Park is where I live. Original name I know


----------



## samhighley (6/3/09)

kabooby said:


> No, Harrington Park is where I live. Original name I know



The name doesn't quite fit. I figured it was an English Pale Ale with a name like that.


----------



## kabooby (6/3/09)

Pumpy said:


> This is quite possibly the best Pale Ale ever .
> 
> 
> Pumpy



Your to kind :wub: 

Kabooby


----------



## matti (6/3/09)

O looked at the recipe and can't await to her the tasting note or taste it.
yammm


----------



## kabooby (6/3/09)

See what you miss out on at meetings matti

Kabooby


----------



## reviled (6/3/09)

kabooby said:


> No, Harrington Park is where I live. Original name I know



What a funny coincedence


----------



## Pumpy (6/3/09)

Hey Kabooby did you chill the wort from the kettle or no Chill into a cube ?


Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (6/3/09)

No chill into a cube

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (29/3/09)

ATM I have this beer on tap and it was fermented with a coopers pale ale yeast. It is drinking very nice. All these people brewing APA's with WLP001 get more adventurous and try something woth a bit more character. You wont be dissapointed.

Kabooby


----------



## jimmybee (29/3/09)

reviled said:


> Is this a clone of this beer?


i love this beer... ouch!


----------



## Franko (29/3/09)

kabooby said:


> ATM I have this beer on tap and it was fermented with a coopers pale ale yeast. It is drinking very nice. All these people brewing APA's with WLP001 get more adventurous and try something woth a bit more character. You wont be dissapointed.
> 
> Kabooby



You should try it with my coopers/california mix mate 

Franko


----------



## kabooby (29/3/09)

I thought that was patented  

Kabooby


----------

